# grumpy chameleon



## chameleon_girl (Feb 14, 2009)

hi plz can some one give me some advice, i have rencently swapped my geckos for a male veiled chameleon, and he is very grumpy, hisses when ever i open tank and is constanly a dark colour, with time is the any chance he would be come tame hes about 2yrs old i think? 
also what do u recommend to house him in,as the tank he came in is not great and hasnt got a mesh top, basicaly need so advice on how best to care for him. 
thanks katie


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

chams are grumpy,so the hissing etc is quite normal.
but it does sound like hes not happy in his habitat.
get him into a large flexi maybe this will improove his attitude a little bit.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

All veiled chameleons are grumpy, that's probably not gonna change anytime soon :lol2:
Either grab a exo terra flexarium, at least 3 foot high and the uv and heat lamp or buld one from an old wardrobe or something, that can be quite rewarding :2thumb:


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

mines quite grumpy he likes to be handled when HE wants the interaction,just take it slowly and he will learn to trust you,it's taken me 5 weeks so far to get mista to feel confident enough to walk on my hand,he still hisses and makes a show of going to bite if i forget and move to suddenly,some never tame down that far just depends on temperament


----------



## chameleon_girl (Feb 14, 2009)

*grumpy george*

hi thanks for all the advice, george is out atm sat on the window sill, is this ok?
do chameleons bite or is the hissing and opening his mouth all for show?
He doesnt seem to be eatting much(i havent seen him eat at all ) is this caused by the stress of the move? and will he start to eat again , and how long will it take.
thanks katie:2thumb:


----------



## bikesfred54 (Aug 16, 2008)

*cham*

may help if you tell people what set up you have also temps.chams can be fusy with food also can be hard to get them to drink.:bash:


----------



## chameleon_girl (Feb 14, 2009)

*george*

the viv is 20 inches tall and 16inches wide, but looking for bigger as i kno this is nt big enough, i have put in a live plant fiscus ? and i have seen him eat that to day, wen he came , he had a bowl in the viv , so took this out and misted the tank with a spray bottle also he opened his mouth and sprayed some in which he drank down, he seemed very thristy, the temp is about 78 f and humid is 80, trying to get it warmer. what does any one suggest i dust the food with?
thanks katie:notworthy:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

dust the food with nutrabal and calcium 
and your humidity is way too high.50% is plenty
just mist the tank once in the morning thats all thats needed for yemens.
a too high humidity and not enough ventilation will cause problems for your chameleon.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, I think you would be grumpy if you were shut in a wardrobe all day.
You must get a bigger enclosure. At least 3ft high.


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

weeminx said:


> dust the food with nutrabal and calcium
> and your humidity is way too high.50% is plenty
> just mist the tank once in the morning thats all thats needed for yemens.
> a too high humidity and not enough ventilation will cause problems for your chameleon.


I agree with Weeminx, I always advise about 40% humidity...80 causes problems, (I know from painful experience, when I started, I took poor advice), I spray just once a day but use a hamster bottle to provide extra if needed



chameleon_girl said:


> hi thanks for all the advice, george is out atm sat on the window sill, is this ok?
> do chameleons bite or is the hissing and opening his mouth all for show?
> He doesnt seem to be eatting much(i havent seen him eat at all ) is this caused by the stress of the move? and will he start to eat again , and how long will it take.
> thanks katie:2thumb:


sitting on the window sill is fine, but at 2 years old, don't expect him to suddenly become a changed characters...he may get used to you, but will prob still hiss and gape



chameleon_girl said:


> the viv is 20 inches tall and 16inches wide, but looking for bigger as i kno this is nt big enough, i have put in a live plant fiscus ? and i have seen him eat that to day, wen he came , he had a bowl in the viv , so took this out and misted the tank with a spray bottle also he opened his mouth and sprayed some in which he drank down, he seemed very thristy, the temp is about 78 f and humid is 80, trying to get it warmer. what does any one suggest i dust the food with?
> thanks katie:notworthy:


MUCH BIGGER, as everyone says at least 3 foot tall...they like to climb....

78F isn't too bad, but maybe push temps up slightly (84F), and ensure a cooler area as well (75F).....which is why you need a bigger viv 

make sure you gut load the food, if he's fussy try changing from crix to hoppers for a while.....he'll def eat when he's hungry tho


PS....not all yemens are grumpy......my Female is lovely and likes climbing on my arm for a ride round the house on my head!!


Paul B said:


> Hi, I think you would be grumpy if you were shut in a wardrobe all day.
> You must get a bigger enclosure. At least 3ft high.


drat is that why my kids are grumpy....I'll have to let them out a bit then!!


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Its not all hiss , my chameleon bites as well as hisses!


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

hollypops said:


> Its not all hiss , my chameleon bites as well as hisses!


My female hates me with a passion, Oven gloves for her :2thumb:


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Only had my 1yr old male yemen for 4 days and he has settled really well he loves being handled and as soon as I put my hand in viv he goes to grab on. 

Although he has hissed at Si a couple of times when he has gone to take him from me.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

my boy is also a grump he comes out for weighing only and the occasional bath, i find with them if you are confident they wont bite you my boy has bit me once it didnt hurt lol but hes still a juvi, if you move away when the hiss they get a bit bigger for there boots and seem to do it more and go to bite, well thats what mine does anyway hun,as said above a flex is perfect for a cham i have mine in one he will be geting upgraded to a bigger one when hes a bit older.good tip for feeding hun i use a tall cup put a bit of vits in and put it inbetween some flexable vines,george just sticks his head in the cup to get them out :flrt:


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

fran2491 said:


> i find with them if you are confident they wont bite you my boy has bit me once it didnt hurt lol but hes still a juvi, if you move away when the hiss they get a bit bigger for there boots and seem to do it more and go to bite


i have found that as well i punched myself in the jaw the first time Mista went for me(it made me jump so much):lol2:
now i find if i stand my ground and stroke either his nose or his beard he's like "oh well if you have to"


----------

